# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Happy Grenadines

## Peter NJ

Best one yet






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STf3vGb7CT0

----------


## Rosemary

I agree, Peter!

----------


## MIke R

Absolutely agree...now THATS the real Caribbean I fell in love with 35 years ago....well done!

----------


## amyb

Great moves and wonderful smiles-they win.

----------

